# 67 gallon victorian tank project.



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys,

is it possible to keep the below all together in a 67 gallon tank? tank size is 4ftx1.5x1.5. 
i just bought another 120gallon tank, coming in this friday. so the current 67gallon will be used for victorian project.
what's the sex ratio recommended?

Astatotilapia nubila 
Astatotilapia aeneocolor
Haplochromis thereuterion
Paralabidochromis sauvagei (Mwanza Gulf)
Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island)

thanks


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Is this a show tank or do you want to breed, because you will get hybridization. I also think the thereuterion won't be able to handle the others and will end up wasting away if not outright killed.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello chesterB

i want to breed them. cos they are rare and imported. they are not cheap too.
so which fish can i mix and breed in the same tank?
Haplochromis thereuterion most probably i will move them to my malawi peacock/hap tank.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't usually keep Victorians together because of their likelihood of interbreeding. Samaki will know better if any of these species are compatible for a breeding set up. I would guess that that you would be looking at only two of your options.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Jonchor, from the list yu posted I would keep together P.nyeyerei( one male and 4 female, at least 3 of them is a minima), H thereuterion can be kept with more robusts species, just be sure yu have a large group of 10 and H.sauvagei
xris


----------

